# Priefert vs. Option Plus kennels



## FOM

What are everyones thoughts? 

I've seen the priefets up close and personal, I liked them but they were starting to rust and the latches were difficult to deal with. I've never seen a options plus kennel, but they look to be about the same quality.

I'm looking to go with 4 runs, concrete pad, k9 condos for shelter and free standing not against a building. 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Guest

I have the exact set-up your thinking about and I am pleased with my purchase from Options Plus. I opted for the platinum line because they are heavy duty and have 2x2 holes on the lower portion of the panels (great for puppies and increased stability). I was able to get them from OP directly through ebay at a significantly lower price than there website. My only complaint is on the door latch system. A dog could nose the latch up and open the door. This is easily solved by securing the latch to the side panel with a clasp. I do think the priefert latch is superior, but I really like my OP.


----------



## Norm 66

We did a ton of research on which kennel to buy and ended up with the Priefert. I couldn't be happier. You are correct in noticing the rust spots wear they have been damaged. Our kennel came with touch up paint and after we assembled everything I took the time to go over any potential spots with the touch up paint. Even in our wet climate we haven't had the rust develop further. I couldn't be happier. A couple of nice features on these are how easy they breakdown and set up, the clearence for cleaning under the kennel frame, and the epoxy does resist the urine.


----------



## Anthony Heath

Hi Lainee,

I am not familiar with the Op +, but bought a couple of Preiferts this spring. They had been stored outside and the epoxy had been cracked in several spots. I took a wire brush to them, and shot them with some primer. I have the paint to complete the job, but haven't done it yet  . I am completely happy with the product though, and as stated earlier, the ease of setup stability etc...

Anthony


----------



## FOM

Another question. I've seen where kennels were made out of chain link and the person had to sink the posts into the ground to stablize the kennel runs. I'd prefer to have these kennels not permenantly sunk into the ground, however Bullet my pride and joy is a climber, bouncer, nut-case. Can the OP or Preiferts stay in place without having to secure them to the ground? Ultimate goal would be to have a concrete pad with them sitting on top and if I ever sell my house the kennels go with me and the new owners have just a pad to deal with.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Golddogs

> I'd prefer to have these kennels not permenantly sunk into the ground,


Lainee,

Several of my friends use mobile home anchors, 2 on 2 sides depending on the size of the kennel and attach them to the bottom rail of the kennel. Works very well and is cheap.

GD


----------



## Dave Combs

I have a triplex (silver series?) that I have been extremely happy with. Been out in the NY winter for 4 years with out any rust or signs of wear. Good customer service too. Had a tree limb take out one of the stabilizer bars in a storm and they sent me a new one for free and they paid for shipping. Been very pleased with it. The only problem that I have had is one of my girls figured out how to open the latch, so I had to drill a hole and pin her kennel. Other than that - been fantastic.


----------



## Guest

I have my quad platinum series unsecured on a slab and it is no problem. They are heavy and won't budge.


----------



## R Williams

I have had ten Prefert kennels for three years now and have not had any problems with them and the look so much better than chain link.

And talk about easy to put up I put up ten kennels by myself in about two hours, would have taken all day if they where chain link.


----------



## huntH2OFowl

I have the Options Plus kennel and love them. Customer service was wonderful. Problem is that they say they offer home delivery, but unless you have a fork lift it is best to have it delivered elsewhere. We had ours delivered to the local ag. dealership. 

They are very sturdy. I have 6 indoor/outdoor runs. My only complaint is that the 10' section is actually two 5' panels, which creates a problem when you have slope on your concreate. None of the sections have both feet in the middle on the ground, which makes it move around a bit. I used 1.5" conduit clamps to hold it to the ground and zip screwed the brackets to the panels. Also, with the slope on the concrete (4" in 17') the brackets that they give you to mount it to the wall do not work because their would be too much space at the bottom of the panel. I had to mount a 2x4 to the wall and mount the panel to the 2x4. 

I love the latches. they latch at top and bottom to prevent houdinis from getting out.


----------



## Kevin Mays

Mason Kennels the best in the business. Far superior to the other products metioned
800 543 5567

http://www.masonco.com/ChainSaniK.html


----------



## FOM

Kevin Mays said:


> Mason Kennels the best in the business. Far superior to the other products metioned
> 800 543 5567
> 
> http://www.masonco.com/ChainSaniK.html


Can you qualify that statement?

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Kevin Mays

Do your research look at the materials. Look at the latches on the doors. Call each company and get the lowdown on each product. I think you will like mason. I was in your shoes and looked at both of the two you mentioned.


----------



## FOM

Kevin,

That's what I'm doing. Don't plan to build kennels until next Spring. I've gotten to lay hands on the Priefert kennels a couple times. Haven't seen OP+ first nor Mason kennels first hand. I just wanted to know why you feel Masons are far superior, you can PM me if you like. Sometimes others see things I don't or have experiences that I don't that would make a decision toward a single product easier.

Thanks,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Kevin Mays

No i completely understand i have some friends who have had mason kennels for 15 yrs and they still look new. they are heavy and i have seen pfiefert that rust just as anthony said he was re priming and starting to repaint. i dont want to do either to kennels i buy new or used and the masons i have seen didnt need any after yrs of abuse.
check em out i think they will be worth your time!!!!
Good Luck with you kennels.


----------



## Pasquatch

I have 30 outdoors Priefert Runs . I like a lot about them - They are easy to assemble and disassemble. They are strong enough to stop the strongest dog from escaping. They look very nice in appearance.  BUT THE FRAMES ARE RUSTING SO BADLY THAT I NEED TO REPLACE THEM AFTER 7 YEARS. .

I didn't buy them to have to touch them up every year - I expected them to last a bit longer than this . That is my input on them.


----------



## Guest

When I built my kennel 15 years ago I looked over everything that was available at the time and went with Mason. They are still in perfect condition and I have owned some dogs that worked on them good. They are expensive but you will not be sorry, you will only have to put them up once. Another plus is they make them size wise to your specs.
Al


----------



## Danny May

Lanniee, 
Have you contacted a fence contractor, and ask them about a building a modular kennel. I would get Nine Gauge Chainlink, right now I have to 5x 10 Perfiert. I am getting ready to upgrade to a 6 kennel 5x 10 , Indoor Kennel. Not exectly indoors it will have an open front. I am just wait to see how my Pro's looks and I am in the process of Buying the house that I have been renting for two years.
I would try a fence contractor first, because the quality will be second to none and they are right there if anything goes wrong
Danny


----------



## EDT

I've been researching kennels and kennels kits for the last 3 days. Looking at pavers or concrete still haven't decided. I finally called a local fence guy here in town and he will make me a custom kennel for less than 500 bucks. I almost shat myself. I was looking at 2 of the package kennels and was looking at well over 700 and they were too wide for the space I am going to use. I second what someone said about calling someone local. My guy is going to build them in the panel form so I can take it apart and move it if I need to.


----------



## Kevin Mays

Guys let me help you from experience. You will not get near the product from a custom fence maker as you will from mason or some other competitors. when you buy mason you will get what you pay for!!!!
You are getting a mercedes benz that will not require maint from mason.

from a cust fence maker you will get a monte carlo that will rust and need some maint. both will serve the purpose i guess it boils down on how you want something to look compared to what kind of home and surroundings you have.


----------



## EDT

Or how much money you have and are willing to spend. Since I started my dog training business I have shelled out over 10 grand of my own money for equipment, supplies etc. I only do it part time for now but I will have to get quite a few more clients before I recoup my money. I only have 2 personal dogs and chainlink will match up with my existing fence just fine. I don't doubt that Mason makes a fine product, but for some, money is going to make a difference. Besides that my chain link fence has been in for over ten years and is still in excellent shape, what would be the difference in having someone build me kennels out of the same stuff?


----------



## ErinsEdge

I started out with cheap runs Menards type and the dogs got out of them and some used professional kennels. I replaced the Menards through a custom manufacturer with a bar on the bottom and the dogs haven't budged them. The professional ones eventually rusted and did give way and I replaced them with Prieferts. If you are ever going to have Prieferts the pups can't get their heads stuck in the holes whereas they can with chain link. I am now replacing some fencing with Prieferts. I would rather touch up the Prieferts. He is going to use poles to stabilize the panels for the Priefert panels that will serve as fence. My yard is fenced with 5' nonclimable horse fence and steel posts which the dogs have never challenged which could be taken down and moved also.


----------



## Chris Richards

I had one of the options plus delivered. One rain and it lost about 80% of its paint. They offered to replace or I could take it to be painted locally and they would pay. Because of the delivery only to a shipping point, which was 40+ miles out of my way, I just returned the kennel. I purchase a Magnum Kennel from Behlen Country http://www.behlencountry.com/ that is similar to the other painted brands, but my local farm supply store carried them so I did not have to pay shipping. It has been great, but to do it again I would spend a few $ more for chain link to avoid the touch up painting noted above. While visiting a breeder in Nebraska I saw some kennels made in Colorado that had the 9 ga 1 ?? chain link that were very nice. I cannot seem to find where I wrote down the info, but I found this on the web and think it is correct: http://www.horstcompany.com/custom.html Greeley, CO. I think the price was similar to Mason, but you might save on shipping.


----------



## Big_Sky

After reading these posts I started looking for kennel kits. I found the Priefert Kennel Kit (5'x10'x6'6") for $545.00. I went and took a look at them and they look really nice. Supposedly easy to put together too. Based on what the MSRP is for the kit I can't pass this up. I will probably buy two kits.

Jon


----------



## Polock

Lainee, buy the Mason Kennels and be done with it................you won't be sorry.......


----------



## Kelly

I've got a doz Option Plus Silver Series (Zinc coated) and they are junk. The holes the mesh fits into collects urine from the male dogs and rusts the bottom rails from the inside out. They are 3 years old, and look like they're 30 years old. I was told by a company Rep. that they would fit my needs, but they are very sub-par. I'm replacing with Mason's. Make sure with any brand you go with the mesh is either welded to the bottom rail, or cliped; don't get the panels that are fitted into the holes on the bottom rail THEY WILL RUST OUT IN NO TIME! Their Platinum series may be better, but for a commercial kennel, the Opt. Plus silver series is lacking in quality.


----------



## Guest

Talk about easy assembly, I am 5'2 , 120 lbs.and assembled a 6.5 tall 10x 10 in 15 minutes, I own 5 preferts, I love them what I did was take 4 kennels and made them in a square, prefert does sell a 4 way connector, I had a small problem with some of the sides separating from rail, I do have Rottys Shepherds and Mals, that may have contributed, the manufacturer sent someone out right away and was determined that it may have been the temperature when manufactureing, however, they replaced the kennels right on the site, they offered to give my money back, but No Way, there is nothing like those kennels. They also use them at the rodeos because the assembly is so quick and easy. Once you buy them you wont want anything else! Tammy, San Antonio, Texas


----------



## meat hunter

Hi, I have 5 priefert runs on one side of my barn and 4 Behlen runs on the other side the beheln runs are 4 years old and are sturdier than the priefert kennels thebehlen kennels stand alone much better.The powder coat finish has stood up to dog urine very well. the latches have a bit of rust but are cheap to replace. I power scrub the kennels and the coating on the behlen's has stood up to this I agree that chain link will out last any thing on the market as far as never rusting but they are not as sturdy to very rambunctious dogs. You can compare the Behlen @ www.behlencountry.com


----------



## meat hunter

Hi, I just looked up option plus. These were my first runs in my barn I bought the middle quality series and the bigger aggressive dogs knocked the sides out of them they maybe all right if you go with the top of their line. Mine are now home to birds.


----------

